# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Japanese logic vs Latino logic

## Marc

Posted on facebook by my Japanese sister who lives in Portugal ... 
Japanese logic:
If someone can do it, that means I can do it.
If no one can do it, that means I have to be the first.  
Latino logic:
If someone can do it ... let him do it.
If no one can do it ... why should I do it?   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Pick a country...  
If someone else can do it, why should I do it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'll do it......but it'll cost you a carton   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> my Japanese sister

  ...wait, what?

----------


## commodorenut

We'll have to call him Marc-san.  :Smilie:

----------


## joynz

> Posted on facebook by my Japanese sister who lives in Portugal ... 
> Japanese logic:
> If someone can do it, that means I can do it.
> If no one can do it, that means I have to be the first.  
> Latino logic:
> If someone can do it ... let him do it.
> If no one can do it ... why should I do it?

  I lived in Japan for several years.   
Loved the place and the people, however many Japanese actually prefer not to stand out  or do things differently...

----------


## OBBob

> I lived in Japan for several years.   
> Loved the place and the people, however many Japanese actually prefer not to stand out  or do things differently...

  I worked there too. Great place.

----------


## Marc

> ...wait, what?

  Ha ha, I have two Japanese sister. My father married a japanese when my mother passed away. Their genes must be very dominant because both look just like the mother. They speak japanese, cook japanese, go to japan all the time.

----------

